# Birds are loving their new coop!!!



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

A long time coming but I finally did it. Cost me $200, 6 hours and a case of beer.

The coop is 4' X 4' X 4' - its lifted 18" off the ground. Has 1/2" mesh floor. It has 3 Vents on the front and both sides that I can close if I need to. I have 2 large doors on both sides for cleaning or whatever else. I have one Large nest box that I can divide into 2 if need be and 8 perches. The landing board on the front is 16" X 44" - the Sun Box is 16" X 36" X 16", it is removable in order to let the birds out of the coop. I will eventually add either a drop trap or bobs.

Birds seem to be very happy in their new home. See pictures of the process below.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-15.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-13.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-12.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-11.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-10.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all those links are not working.


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

How do I post the pictures???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you would click go advanced next to the post quick relpy, and scroll down to manage attachments, click on that..a window pops up and browes your picture..and open the one you want..then downlode..close the box then on the top of the post box you are posting in click on the icon that looks like an envelope and type the picture number or name in and click ok. the picture can not be too big if so then you make them smaller before posting.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

or you can downlode them in your album and share the link or just say look at my album here on PT


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-2.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-3.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-15.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-14.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-4.jpg


http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-13.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-6.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-12.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-11.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-10.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa390/mfandb2011/photo-7.jpg


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice loft!

Only issue I see is that you use wire mesh whose holes aren't big enough for the droppings to fall through. I can see it being really hard to clean since the droppings would get stuck in it!


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

Pictures below!


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

More......


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

few more......


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Nice loft!
> 
> Only issue I see is that you use wire mesh whose holes aren't big enough for the droppings to fall through. I can see it being really hard to clean since the droppings would get stuck in it!



If the holes are larger, then snakes and rodents can get in. I would think that just scraping at them would make them fall through.


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

I think it will work fine, I have a high power nozle on my hose. All need to do is spray and scrape the droppings that catch up on the mesh.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like you got the picture thing figured out. they do look happy in there.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good for you, nice birds!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice, well thought out loft. Only concern would be it's location. Do you have harsh winter weather where you live where cold drafts might create problems?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

nice 4by4 but kinda of small compare to mine 4by4


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

@almondman - I do have harsh winters, except for this year. I am in CT and normally deal with freezing temps overnight and snow. 

My solution to cold winter drafts is going to be a slide in floor that I will mount L brackets and slide the floor in. This past winter I had a much smaller 2 x 2 when I only had the pair and I just put cedar shaving on the floor of the coop to insulate the bottom. Along with a small nocturnal heat lamp that I turned on a few nights just for my peace of mind. 

@hmoobh8wj - you got me!! It's actually 48" w 44" d 48" hin the front and 42" h in the back. The legs extend 18" down. So it is 5' 6" tall in the front including the legs. Perfect height for me, and the doors on the sides are big enough for me to reach anywhere inside te coop from either side.

I am happy with this loft. I am thinking that after this season I will build a secon one to keep all of the young birds in and turn this one into an old bird loft.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for responding. Sounds like you have the draft question covered. Still a very nice loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im glad you figured out the pictures, there seemed to be many you wanted to show.


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

@spirit wings - I felt good about my first realy build. I wanted to share the process. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It turned out very well.


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you!!! Im just glad the birds like it!


----------

